# National newspaper columnist working on a Halloween feature....



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We have been contacted by a National newspaper columnist working on a Halloween feature who is looking for our help. If you can help this National newspaper columnist, make sure to contact them (and mention HalloweenForum.com). 


*National newspaper columnist working on a Halloween feature would like to interview Halloween-lovers, especially working parents, about how they are getting the time off work they need to celebrate Halloween. Have you faced any resistance from bosses either this year or in years past? What advice would you give in getting the time off you need so that you can truly enjoy the holiday? Are you taking more or less time off work this year, compared with the past? Have you faced any other obstacles or challenges to your plans to celebrate? If you have stories or advice you would be willing to share in a telephone interview, please e-mail [email protected], or call 503-524-8881, before my deadline of Thursday evening, Oct. 14. Thank you!*


----------

